# FreezeFrame video contest



## snowblogger (Jan 15, 2007)

Hello everyone. I'm an editor of New West's Snowblog (www.newwest.net/snowblog). Just want to let you know that the Snowblog has launched FreezeFrame, a video contest all about capturing winter in the Rockies. We're asking Westerners to film backcountry turns and tricks, snowball fights, sled runs, snow angels and snowmen, wildlife, wintry skits -- anything that will make Westerners bust a gut, drop a jaw, or lace up their boots and get outside.

At stake is a ski, spa and stay package at Moonlight Basin and free gear from REI.

To can read more about FreezeFrame go to www.newwest.net/freezeframe. And you can watch our own video entry at www.newwest.net/MP3s/snowstandoff.mov

Thanks!


----------



## snowblogger (Jan 15, 2007)

bump to the top...


----------



## snowblogger (Jan 15, 2007)

bump to the top...


----------

